#  Krankheiten >   Abszesse im Genitalbereich >

## Gabi

Hallo,
ich habe immer wieder im Genitalbereich Abszesse. Wenn ich glück habe, platzen sie von alleine auf, andernfalls müssen die Abszesse chirurgisch behandelt werden.
Kennt jemand dieses Problem auch?
Kein Arzt kann mir bisher sagen, weshalb ich immer wieder diese Probleme haben bzw. was der Auslöser dafür ist.
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Gruß
Gabi

----------


## Nicky

Hallo Gabi, 
ich hatte das früher oft als ich noch geritten bin.mein doc sagte das wäre eine typische reiter krankheit, rasieren um genitalbereich und wenn es nachwächst und man reitet würden sich die haare undrehen und einwachsen daher würden die Abszesse kommen. das selbe gilb für enge unterwäsche oder Hosen. 
seid dem ich nicht mehr reite habe ich die probleme auch nicht mehr. 
drücke dir die daumen das es schnell ok wird und es nicht so schmerzt
lieben gruss Nicky

----------


## Heidenei

Hallo Nicki,
ein kleiner Hinweis, vielleicht hilft`s. Ich habe auch immer an Abszessen gelitten, sagen wir in der Nähe des Genitalbereichs. Durch Zufall beobachtete ich, dass sie immer dann auftraten, wenn ich ein paar Tage zuvor ein Glas Milch getrunken hatte. Ich kann's fast provozieren, aber die Ärzte behaupten, es gäbe keinen Zusammenhang. Vielleicht achtest Du auch einmal auf so etwas.
Gruss
Heidenei

----------


## urologiker

@heidenei - das meinst du nicht ernst...

----------


## Frosch

Urologiker,  
gib mal bei Langeweile Genitalabszesse bei Google o.ä. ein, dann wunderst Du Dich auch über Milch nicht mehr.  
Da schmieren Leute sich Voltaren-Gel im Genitalbereich auf die Abszesse, Teebaumöl, irgendwelche Silbertinkturen etc. Da wird geraten, die Ernährung umzustellen, Milchprodukte zu meiden, kein Fleisch, nur bestimmte Öle usw. 
Manche schneiden sich den auch selber auf, Skalpelle sind frei verkäuflich in Apotheken erhältlich. Homöopathie und Schüssler sind auch gerne gesehen.  
Über das Weglassen der Milch, was Heidenei gestern schrieb, habe ich nur herzhaft gelacht. 
Der Frosch

----------


## lucy230279

@frosch 
aua, das tut ja schon beim lesen weh... :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:

----------


## Brava

Oh da wird einem Angst und Bange wenn man das so liest :Verlegen:

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ....Manche schneiden sich den auch selber auf, Skalpelle sind frei verkäuflich in Apotheken erhältlich. Homöopathie und Schüssler sind auch gerne gesehen....

 In guten Buchhandlungen erhält man das Buch: * Hobbychirurgie, Blinddarm OP leicht gemacht*..... 
Hier wird beschrieben wie man sich oder andere selber operieren kann...... 
Wir haben dieses Buch auch und haben damit schon jede Menge Geld gespart, dazu passt das Buch: *Anästhesie aus dem Hausgarten*  
Gruß Schubser   (das ist natürlich nur ein Scherz gewesen)

----------


## Brava

Scherzkeks :c_laugh:

----------


## Frosch

> Wir haben dieses Buch auch und haben damit schon jede Menge Geld gespart,

 Habt Ihr keine Krankenversicherung?  :Zwinker:

----------


## Brava

Schubsi macht immer alles selber :c_laugh:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wir machen das alles selber Anesthsie mit engelstrompete und mit dem Küchenmesser wird geschnitten und dann ab unter die Nähmaschine... 
Das war alles ein Scherz!   :teasing_new:  
Und klar sind wir Krankenversichert....

----------


## Frosch

> Das war alles ein Scherz!   
> Und klar sind wir Krankenversichert....

 Das war auch nur ein Scherz von mir mit der Versicherung.  :laughter10:

----------


## Brava

He Schubsi wir machen nur Spass :c_laugh:

----------


## Heidenei

> @heidenei - das meinst du nicht ernst...

 Warum soll ich das nicht ernst meinen? Was ist dabei, ein paar Tage ein Glas Vollmilch zu trinken und zu beobachten, ob Abzesse auftreten? Bei mir ist es jedenfalls so, was immer auch die Ursache ist. Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass es grundsätzlich so sein muss oder dass man in Stutenmilch baden muss. Seit ich jedenfalls auf Vollmilch verzichte, habe ich Ruhe, denn die Schmerzenh sind erbärmlich.
Was mich an manchen Antworten abstößt -deshalb meide ich meist Foren, schon wenn ich andere Beiträge lese -, ist die Häme (wobei ich den Eindruck habe, dass nicht alle lesen können). Die gleichen Leute sind aber von der Wirksamkeit der homöopathischen D-10-Tropfen oder von Akupuntur begeistert, da kann ich wieder nur den Kopf schütteln, ich habe Bücher über diese Themen früher einmal lektoriert. Aber ich würde mich nie abwertend darüber äußern.
Heidenei

----------


## Frosch

> Was mich an manchen Antworten abstößt -deshalb meide ich meist Foren, schon wenn ich andere Beiträge lese -, ist die Häme (wobei ich den Eindruck habe, dass nicht alle lesen können).

 Was meinst Du mit nicht lesen können? 
Abszesse, an welchen Körperstellen auch immer, gehören meines Erachtens nach in die Hände von Ärzten.
Von Häme lese ich hier nichs, sondern nur von der Unvernunft der Menschen (meistens Frauen), wie man auch an meinen Beispielen weiter oben lesen kann (Selbst aufschneiden, Teebaumöl, Voltaren etc.).

----------


## Brava

Frosch da geb ich dir recht :s_thumbup:

----------


## JudithD

Heidenei: *denn die Schmerzen sind erbärmlich.* ( Sorry, bekomme das mit dem Zitat irgendwie nicht hin. ) 
Ja das kann ich leider nur bestätigen. Die Schmerzen sind wirklich erbärmlich. Und wenn man darunter Jahrzehnte lang leidet, ist das auch durchaus kein Grund zum Scherzen. Wobei ich Euch keinesfalls kritisieren möchte, denn etwas Spaß ist gesund und sollte in keinem Forum fehlen. Aber es tat mir eben dennoch etwas weh, über dieses Thema solche ausschweifenden Berichte zu lesen, zumal ein Frauenarzt, als ich ihm diese Abzesse in peinlicher Form demonstrierte, mich schrecklich auslachte und sagte: Ja es gibt schon komische Dinge, die da aus der Gebärmutter kommen können. Das Ganze war mir extrem peinlich und es vergingen wieder Jahrzehnte bis ich den Mut hatte, meinem neuen Frauenarzt ( der alte war in Rente gegangen ) diese - tagelang Schmerzen verursachenden - Dinger zu zeigen. Dieser meinte daraufhin, ich solle es einfach wie eine Art Akne betrachten. Nun gut, damit konnte ich etwas besser umgehen und meine Sorgen diesbezüglich wurden wirklich geringer. Aber die Schmerzen blieben.
Meine heutige Vermutung geht auf Grund von Internethinweisen dahin, dass es möglicherweise Genitalherpes ist. Ich habe auch mal Herpessalbe ausprobiert. Wenn ich son Ding beim Entstehen, also sehr frühzeitig einreibe, so ging es schon weg, ohne von allein aufzuplatzen bzw. durch die Wäsche aufgescheuert worden zu sein.
War das " Ding" über Nacht oder von mir unbemerkt entstanden und größer geworden, so ging es auf und es bildeten sich etliche ( teilweise bis zu 10 Stellen ) neu, die dann sogar häufig mit viel Eiter gefüllt waren. Ich möchte hinzufügen: Zum Öffnen habe ich nieeeeeeeeeeeeee ein Messer ect. genommen. Teilweise gelang es mir, sie mit Blutwurztinktur einzutrocknen, oder ich konnte die Haut dehnen und sie platzten. 
Ich habe jetzt eine neue Hausärztin, vielleicht habe ich ja irgend wann einmal den Mut und spreche sie daraufhin an. 
JudithD :Cry:

----------


## Brava

Wie gesagt oder geschrieben solche Sachen gehören in Ärztliche Hände
Was ich an deiner Geschichte schlimm finde ,ist die Sache mit dem Gyn
so was hätte ich mir nicht bieten lassen.
Geh bitte zum Arzt
Ja auch Humor gehört ,hier ins Forum
Lachen ist Gesund

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Heidenei: *denn die Schmerzen sind erbärmlich.* ( Sorry, bekomme das mit dem Zitat irgendwie nicht hin. )

 @ JudithD  
das mit dem zitieren ist nicht schwierig! 
Bei jedem Beitrag steht unten rechts ZITAT , wenn du da drauf klickst erscheint der Beitrag bereits in der Antwort als Zitat 
Wenn du mehrere Beiträg als Zitat haben möchtest dann nimm dieses Symbol:  .
es gibt auch die Möglichkeit ein Zitat selber zu erstellen mit der Tastatur, z.B. so  

> Ich habe Dich so lieb
> Ich würde Dir ohne Bedenken
> Eine Kachel aus meinem Ofen
> schenken.

 Noch Fragen? 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

Ja  ich hab ne frage was hat Ringelnatz mit Abszessen zu tun :c_laugh:

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Brava, 
wenn du die Beiträge darüber gelesen hättest, wüsstest 
du das es nix mit Abzessen zu tun hat sondern nur für Judith 
als "Anschauungsobjekt" dienen soll....

----------


## Brava

Hab  ich doch,nur gerade Ringelnatz :c_laugh:

----------


## JudithD

Hi Patientenschupser und Brava, 
genau das mache ich mit dem Anklicken mit dem Symbol *Zitat.* Da steht dann auch nicht der Text, den ich markiert habe, sondern der ganze Bericht. Ich lösche dann alles bis auf den Teil, den ich als Zitat haben möchte. Doch da steht dann leider nicht dabei, dass dies ein Zitat von z. B. Ringelnatz ( herrlicher Spruch, grins ) ist.
Grumpf, was mache ich da falsch, helft mal einer alten Omi von faaast 66 Jahren auf die Sprünge. 
JudithD :Zwinker:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Achso dann pass auf, vorne muss stehen: 
 [QUOTE=wer auch immer was geschrieben hat] 
zum Schluss im [QUOTE] muss nach der Klammer ein / sein dann ist das Zitat wieder geschlossen. 
Das *QUOTE MUSS* groß geschrieben werden. 
Also musst du nur aufpassen wenn du das Zitat ein fügst das du am Anfang/ Ende des Zitats nicht das *QUOTE* weg schneidest. 
Ich hoffe es ist einigermassen verständlich jetzt......

----------


## Uschellord

Hallo Gabi,
Habe durch zufall von deinem Problem im Forum gelesen,
leider haben auch Männer Probleme mit dieser unangenehmen Sache,
so wie auch bei mir.
Habe auch schon zwei OP's hinter mir.
Durch einen guten Freund habe ich von einer möglichen Ursache erfahren, auf die ich mich auch sofort untersuchen ließ. 
Im Enddarm des Menschen leben zig Bakterien, welche über Hämorieden die sich dort befinden in die Blutbahn gelangen.
Der Körper versucht nun diese Bakterien wiederum in einer abwehrreaktion auszustoßen. 
Soweit verstanden? 
Nach Rücksprache mit meinen Ärzten welche mir diese mögliche Ursache nicht bestätigen wollten oder konnten, da ja das bluten einer Hämoriede doch die Bakterien eher aus einer Hämoriede herausspülen würde, blieb ich jedoch hartnäckig und ließ mir den Enddarm bei einem Facharzt untersuchen welcher mir auch sofort das Vorhandensein zweier Hämorieden bestätigte.
Diese wurden mit einer speziellen Rotlichttherapie behandelt worauf sofort schon nach der ersten Behandlung eine sicht- und spürbare Besserung eintrat. 
Mit LG, Uschellord.

----------


## JudithD

Hallo Patientenschupser!   

> Ich hoffe es ist einigermassen verständlich jetzt......

 / 
Juchhuh, der Versuch hat geklappt 
Ich erteile Dir ein Diplom zum Lehrerberuf :c_laugh: 
JudithD

----------


## JudithD

Hallo Uschellord, 
Probleme mit dem Enddarm habe ich auch. Diese Verbindung habe ich bisher noch nicht in Betracht gezogen. 
Danke    :chutzpah_cut: JudithD

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo Patientenschupser! 
> / 
> Juchhuh, der Versuch hat geklappt 
> Ich erteile Dir ein Diplom zum Lehrerberuf
> JudithD

 Na ich weiß nicht ob das was für mich wäre... 
Ich bilde seit Jahren in meinem Beruf Zivi´s, FSJler und ab und an auch Soldaten aus.... 
Aber Kids....  
Aber vielen Dank fürs Lob...  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
Schubser

----------


## Nadine81

Hallo ihr lieben, 
bin total verzweifelt,habe seit ca 4 monaten ununterbrochen abszesse im ganzen leisten po und genitalbereich,weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll!?
Wärend die einen aufgeplatzt und am verheilen sind,kommen woanders neue....egal zu welchem arzt ich gehe,keiner fühlt sich dafür verantwortlich! bitte helft mir ich weiß nicht meh was ich tun soll,drehe bald durch,bitte gebt mir tipps oder tel. von ärzten die gut sind egal wo die sind. 
lg Nadine :Cry:

----------


## sun

Hallo Nadine! 
Ich kann dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich möchte dich hier herzlichst Willkommen heißen.  
Ich hoffe für dich,das du noch die richtigen Antworten bekommst.  
Liebe Grüße sun

----------


## Brava

Hallo Nadine
Willkommen hier im Forum
Warst du schon bei einem Heilpraktiker?

----------


## JudithD

Hallo liebe Nadine81, 
eigentlich müsste ja dafür der Hautarzt zuständig sein. Was hat er denn dazu gesagt?
Wurde schon ein Bluttest durchgeführt? Sind die Stellen auch eitrig oder nur wässrig?
Liebe Grüße und hoffentlich bald Erfolg bei der Behandlung  
von JudithD

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Nadine81, 
erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Forum. 
Also einen Heilpraktiker würde ich in diesem Fall nicht empfehlen. 
Hat man dir den schonmal Blutabgenommen? 
Wurde es mal mit Antibiotika behandelt? 
Was ist den bisher unternommen worden? 
gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Nadine81

Hallo 
danke für eure antworten,also ja sie sind eitrig,ich war schon im kh zwecks öffnen der dinger,ich war schon beim hautarzt,der hat mich zum internist geschieckt aber keiner konne mir helfen sie sagen alle das sie nicht dafür zuständig sind . Sie haben mir blutabgenommen und ich habe verschiedene antibiotika bekommen aber sobald ich es abgesetzt habe kommen die bister wider ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nimmst du den das Antibiotika immer bis zum Schluß oder stetzt du es einfach ab wenn die Biester abklingen?

----------


## JudithD

Hallo liebe Nadine81, 
ich kann mir vorstellen, wie schlimm Dich diese Situation psychisch belastet. Habe Ähnliches leider auch schon erleben müssen. Wurde denn der Bluttest schon ausgewertet? 
Liebe Grüße 
JudithD

----------


## JudithD

Hallo Patientenschubser, 
naja, ich habe auch nicht nur mit Kids gearbeitet. Aber Soldaten waren noch nicht dabei, wow.
LG 
JudithD

----------


## Nadine81

Hallo 
also habe das antibiotika durch und sogar ne langzeitterapie aber da ich morbus crohn habe schlägt es mir total auf den magen darm,ist halt alles scheiße.....

----------


## alexandra_19

sorry, ich habe mich nur angemeldet weil ich gesehene habe was hier für sachen zu dem thema geschrieben wurde !
also ganz im ernst mit einem abszess ist nicht zu spaßen und wer meint sich selbst behandeln zu können dem kann ich nur raten es zu lassen und zum arzt zu gehen denn schnell setzt man auch damit sein leben aufs spiel !
ich habe diabetes und schon mehrere kleine aber auch große gehabt !
und ein abszess tritt auch immer an stellen auf wo die haut sehr dünn ist ! und wenn man ihn selber mit einer nadel oder anderem aufsticht kann es zu erheblichen blutungen kommen! muss net sein aber kann ! also bitte aufpassen ! geht lieber zum arzt !!!! 
tipp: ichtholan abszess salbe wenn man nicht gleich zum arzt will !
die salbe richt schlimm aber hilft ! salbe drauf machen und ruhen lassen und immer mal wieder wiederholen ! die salbe ist super zieht alles raus wenn man glück hat aber wenn der abszess groß wird und man ihn selber auf macht oder nichts macht kann es auch zu einer blutvergiftung führen ! denn der entzündungswert im blut steigt immer mehr wenn man net zum arzt geht und man kein antibiotika nimmt !! also wenn ihr einen abszess habt leidet nicht länger und setzt euer leben nicht aufs spiel !!!

----------


## Purzel 1

Also wenn ich mir die Krankenversicherungen so ansehe, dann ist das eine sinnvolle Anschaffung, so ein Buch. Man könnte die Oma, oder die Schwiegermutter gleich anlernen, die können dann damit das Haushaltsgeld aufbessern.;-)))  sorry,- schäm. Liebe Grüße Purzel

----------


## Sylvia

:tongue_2_06: Hallo Leute bleibt beim Thema!!!!!!!!!!
Solche Spielerein könnt ihr unter euch ausmachen.
Mal im ernst man sollte diese Dinger nie alleine aufmachen ,entweder vom Doc oder sie gehen alleine weg.Las die Finger davon !!!!!!!!!
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## Naschkätzchen

Hiiiii=)
Ich bin ganz neu hier und habe seit ungefähr fünf Jahren ständig wieder kommende Abzesse im Genitialbereich. Ich wurde von sämtlichen Ärzten untersucht, die aber nur Vermutungen aufgestellt haben die letztendlich aber nicht der wahre Grund für mein Leiden waren. Die Abzesse traten bisher immer, bis auf einmal, auf, wenn ich mit meinem Freund intim war. 
Ich habe von einer Anti-Baby-Pille gehört, die unter anderem dagegen wirkt. Da ich aber noch nie ein Freund von Medikamenten war und deshalb auch diese Pille meide, habe ich Bedenken, dass daduch das Risiko auf Brustkrebs vergrößert wird. Mir wurde von einigen in meiner Umgebung berichtet, dass sie Frauen kennen würden, die durch eine Hormonumstellung während einer Schwangerschaft von diesem Problem geheilt wurden. Habt ihr davon schon mal gehört und/oder Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Ich habe einfach keine Lust, mich ständig unter Vollnarkose unters Messer legen zu müssen!!! Habe mir hier viele Tipps durchgelesen und viele davon auch aufgeschrieben. Dabei bevorzuge ich aber die homöopathischen Mittel.
Lg, Kätzchen

----------


## Buschreiter

Hallo Naschkätzchen!
Ich bin auch neu hier, mein Problem ist aber schon 13 Jahre alt. Damals wurde mein erster Abszess am Steiß eröffnet. Mir wurde gesagt, wenn man das mal hat, kriegt man es immer wieder. Und wie recht die doch hatten! Inzwischen wurde ich 7x operiert und unzählige Male vom Arzt so eröffnet oder sind von selbst aufgegangen nach Tagen voller Schmerzen. Ich hab sie meistens an mehreren Stellen, momentan an der Achsel, unter der Brust, am Bauch und im Genitalbereich. Den im Genitalbereich hab ich schon seit mehreren Monaten, mal gibt er ruhe, dann füllt er sich wieder und schmerzt extrem. Auch ich habe schon einen wahren Ärztemarathon hinter mir, schließlich beeinflußen diese Dinger meinen Alltag sehr stark. Schmerzen beim sitzen und gehen, der BH verläuft genau da, wo der Abszeß sitzt, die Unterhose reibt genau daran usw. Ganz zu schweigen vom Geruch, wenn einer aufgeht, mir graut schon vorm Sommer, wenn der Schweiß noch hinzukommt!  Ich habe schon eine Antibiotikakur hinter mir, kurze Zeit Ruhe, aber extrem allergisch auf das Antibiotika. Eigenblutbehandlund beim Heilpraktiker, hohe Kosten, kurze Zeit ruhe, dann wieder alles von vorne. Nach der letzten Eröffnung des Bauchabszesses hat mir mein Hausarzt Zink und Selen verschrieben, das nehm ich jetzt seit 2 Wochen, mal schauen, obs was hilft. Und auch ich habe das Thema angesprochen, daß ich nur wirklich Ruhe vor den Dingern hatte, während ich schwanger war. Tipp vom Hausarzt: Testosteron testen lassen. Gemacht. Heute Ergebnis bekommen: bisl zu hoch, jetzt versuchen wir mal 3 Monate eine Behandlung mit einer androgenen Pille. Ich würde nämlich gerne wieder regelmäßig Sport machen wie Fahrrad fahren oder reiten, was natürlich aufgrund der Abszesse nicht geht. Abschließend kann ich nur sagen, das ich nicht verstehe, daß gegen schwere Krankheiten wie Krebs Mittel gefunden werden, für uns nicht, und ich meine, auch wenn diese "Krankheit" vielleicht nicht lebensbedrohlich ist, schränkt es doch sehr ein und auch ich hätte gerne mal wieder einen beschwerdefreien Alltag (und auch Sexualleben, denn auch das ist davon betroffen)! Und so hoffe ich, daß die "Pille" vielleicht was bringt!
LG
Bea

----------


## MiniundMaxi

hallo an alle hier!
bin heute hier beigetreten, also noch ganz grün hinter den ohren.
ich habe auch sehr starke probleme mit immer wiederkehrenden abszessen im genitalbereich, eigentlich schon so lange ich denken kann. sie sind mal links, mal rechts, weiter oben oder unten, wandern also ständig und sind sehr sehr schmerzhaft. ich habe mich bisher noch nicht von einem arzt behandeln lassen, sondern immer gewartet, bis sie von selbst aufgehen. dabei sind aber die schmerzen so schlimm, dass ich teilweise kaum noch laufen kann...und die unmengen eiter hinterher sind auch nicht gerade angenehm.
vor kurzem war ich bei der gynäkologin, die meinte, die einzige lösung wäre, sie herauszuschneiden, was aber bei mir bedeuten würde, beide leisten komplett zu entfernen. und was ich nun von euch gelesen habe, hilft das auch nicht auf dauer.
nun bin ich auf einen anderen zusammenhang gestossen. meine hausärztin meinte, dass meine zuckerwerte wohl im moment schlecht seien, denn abszesse würden bei diabetikern immer in solchen zeiten auftreten.
meine idee in diesem zusammenhang: vielleicht sind einige von euch ja unentdeckte diabetiker :Huh?:  das war bei mir auch so, erst vor drei jahren wurde eine behandlungsbedürftige diabetes entdeckt und nun auch medikamentös und mit ernährungsumstellung behandelt - allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich beim essen nicht immer diszipliniert bin!!!
wäre schön, von euch eine resonanz zu bekommen!

----------


## Biggy

Hallo, 
ich leide seit etlichen Jahren an sehr schmerzhaften eitrigen (teilweise so groß wie ein kleines Hühnerei) Abzessen in den Leisten. Meine Blutwerte sind Alle im absolut gesunden Bereich und so langsam ist mein Hausarzt mit seinem Latein auch am Ende. Ich war bei einer Hautärztin und die hat sich die Dinger noch nicht einmal angeschaut, fragte mich nur ob ich rauche und als ich das mit ja beantwortet habe sagte sie nur ... naja, dann wissen sie ja woher das kommt ... 
Ich war vollkommen platt. Jatzt hab ich mal wieder 3 Wochen Antibiotika eingenommen und sobald ich aufhöre mit den Tabletten kommen die Dinger in geballter Form innerhalb von 1 Woche wieder.
Ich hab die Leisten auch schon 3 mal ausgeschält bekommen, hatte dann auch etwas länger Ruhe aber jetzt ist es seit ca. 1/2 Jahr wieder extrem schlimm.
Die Beziehung leidet darunter weil man dann ja auch keine wirkliche Lust auf Sex hat ... es tut ja auch sehr weh ... ich bin im Moment sehr verzweifelt.

----------

